# Odd British Shorthair behaviour



## libmac (Jul 30, 2009)

hi everyone, I'm new to this forum and I have two British Shorthairs, Frank and Betty. 
Betty is exhibiting some strange behaviour whereby she is meowing a lot both throughout the day, and then usually in the middle of the night. I've heard this is really unusual for the breed - so wondered if anyone had any advice? She always gets lots & lots of cuddles and attention, and it seems to be related to wanting more (particularly at 4am when we are sleeping!)

Any idea's please?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Has she been neutered if not she could be calling. ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

is she speyed?

If not it certainly sounds like she is in call.... is frank neutered?


----------



## libmac (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi , thanks so much for your posts - Yes both Frank and Betty have been neutered -It is very odd!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Have they always been indoor cats or do they go out. ?


----------



## libmac (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi, they do go out - they have a catflap and wander in and out as they please, but they never go far away from home.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

How old is she.
I have a British cream aged 15 and she sometimes makes a loud calling sound in the middle of the night.
At first it use to worry me but i think it was just attention seeking.
Having said that she's not done it for a few weeks!
She also meows more these days but when i give her some attention and cuddles she settles down and goes to sleep.
I have put it down to age.


----------



## libmac (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Jill3 - I think you are right, i think its an attention seeking thing. She's a funny wee thing and only wants attention on her own terms (but I hear thats a trait of the breed), whereas Frank loves cuddles all of the time. 
Thanks for your help and advice


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Libmac
I also have adopted a one year old British cream ( the one in the pic )
The strange little thing he does is When he comes in through the cat flap and there's nobody down stairs he howls at the top of his voice as if to say "where are you?"
All i do is shout " we are up stairs" and the next thing he's running up the stairs to see us.
How cute is that!!!
BRITISH SHORT HAIRS I LOVE UP TO BITS:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## libmac (Jul 30, 2009)

that is so cute Jill3! Your little cream just wants to know where you are? I think its the same with Betty maybe. Good to know that she is not alone! I must find a picture somewhere to put on my profile


----------



## Beheaded (Aug 4, 2009)

My BSH boy, Thomas does this also. If he falls asleep when we are in the same room and then wakes up and we've left he becomes furious and stomps around the hallway yelling at us. Once he knows where we've moved to he gallops into the room and settles down again. He's an idiot.


----------



## JVal0070 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hello, I have a similar problem with my 1 year 9 month old Male British Shorthair lilac Valentine. He always wants cuddles and to be picked up all the time and it has been a month already (as I adopted him from a previous owner) but I do find that he wakes up say at 4am ... used to be 3am! and meows a lot - he sleeps in my room on the end of the bed but will meow and then SCRATCH the bed of the side I am sleeping on.. I think this is for attention... I have tried to keep in the kitchen on his bed but I was finding he was meowing soooo much and then scratching the door to try and get out so I just gave up. He is very noisy I thought maybe there was something wrong but I think it is attention and so I am trying hard to train him... but gosh I am always tired as he wakes me up constantly! I do LOVE him though and have bought him a lazer toy that when he does wake me up I carry him to the kitchen - where his bedding / food / tray etc is and he plays with the toy for at least 45 mins so I have a window of freedom! I just hope it gets slightly more calm!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @JVal0070 - you have replied to a thread that is 9 years old, so I doubt you will get any replies from the people who posted.

Your cat sounds as though he is anxious and needs a lot of reassurance from you at present. This should improve once he settles in and trusts you. Trust takes time.

When he wakes at 4 am he may be hungry. Try leaving him a tasty wet meal in an autofeeder timed to open around 3.30 am. This is the one I use for one of my cats who gets hungry in the early mornings.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cat-Mate-C...-1&keywords=cat+mate+c20+automatic+pet+feeder

Cats are crepuscular by nature, meaning they are most active at dawn and dusk (when they would start hunting). To keep your boy asleep for longer in his own night room, use blackout curtains or blinds, and keep the room where he sleeps warm enough (i.e. off the chill) so he can wander around comfortably if he chooses to. A cold room will make him wakeful.

Leave a radio on low in his room playing soothing classical music.

Keep his door closed and your bedroom door closed.

If you decide to have him in your bedroom with you, and you have left him some wet food in a feeder, then you will have to ignore him if he cries, or he will never stop trying to wake you. Not easy and I couldn't do it, but some people can.


----------

